# Picture Contacts for the new Windows mobile Smartphone



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone know how to make the photo contacts picture bigger on the new version of windows mobile for smartphone that was released? The base OS did not come w/ a Photo contacts program like the old smartphone. i would like the picture to take up the whole screen, thanks!


----------

